# My Snails Nano Tank



## markot (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey, just wanted to show you my snails aquarium. Only 3 different snail species at the moment. Couldn't find more in local fish stores. Snails keep the aquarium almost algae free, but they poop a lot. So weekly water change and gravel vacuuming is a must.

Snails:
1 Apple snail
3 Nerite snails
2 snails I don't know the name of

Plants:
Java moss and Anubias

Setup:
Aquarium Dennerle Nano Cube 20 liter
Filter AquaClear 20
Light Fluval 11w power compact

This is how it looks now, 69 days after setup.


----------



## markot (Aug 29, 2011)

Can someone ID this snail? This is the one I don't know what his name is.

Don't mind the white spots on his shell. They're just eggs from nerites. Those bastards lay eggs everyone, but luckily they don't hatch.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

that's a nice little setup, I would have snails if it weren't for my loaches


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Love the mossy log, I've got a mossy log myself. They're quite valuable, should you ever decide to re-scape.

Not sure the type of snail you're asking about, sorry.


----------



## Bumblebeechloe (Jul 29, 2013)

Awesome! Beautiful Photos! Nice Nano Tank Set Up!

"Happy Snail House" *w3


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like a mystery snail.


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice tank and photos!


----------

